# quitting therapy



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

well, i told my therapist that i'm going to stop therapy. i was scared to send the e-mail :afr, but now i'm glad i did it. i honestly don't think i need therapy anymore and i thought i was wasting my money. didn't really do anything to help my SA. besides, i'm feeling better now than i ever have before. :boogie

wasn't sure whether to put this here or in triumphs, but i wanted to share the good news either way!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Sounds good.

I never had it. Starting to think I should though. 

Lol. We are in reverse.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Im glad youre feeling better : D

I went to a psychiatrist but he didnt help. He was like "whats wrong with being quiet" LOL


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

thisismeyo said:


> Im glad youre feeling better : D
> 
> I went to a psychiatrist but he didnt help. He was like "whats wrong with being quiet" LOL


I like his view point though.


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Buerhle said:


> I like his view point though.


If someone is naturally quiet, theres nothing wrong with that, but if its unnatural and they are quiet because they are afraid to speak, then theres a problem


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Good point


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

thisismeyo said:


> If someone is naturally quiet, theres nothing wrong with that, but if its unnatural and they are quiet because they are afraid to speak, then theres a problem


He might have been trying the ACT approach of accepting and working through the thoughts. Which is almost the opposite of CBT where they take it from the view point that the thoughts are troubling, and should be replaced with better ones (that's really simplified but basically that.) Depending on who you are one form of therapy may be better than the other.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

Tanya1 said:


> He might have been trying the ACT approach of accepting and working through the thoughts. Which is almost the opposite of CBT where they take it from the view point that the thoughts are troubling, and should be replaced with better ones (that's really simplified but basically that.) Depending on who you are one form of therapy may be better than the other.


This is a good example of how sometimes a therapist does exactly the wrong thing for a particular person! I have it happen all the time! I hate CBT and now I see another reason why--I don't want to change my thoughts, I want to raise my self-acceptance. This all makes sense now. _*I don't want to actually change my self; I want to change how I FEEL about myself!!*_

On the other hand, when it comes to SA, that is something that doesn't fit in with my natural personality, I do feel something is wrong with me--I'm not "just being quiet" so that is something I DO want to change, and I do that with self-imposed exposure therapy.

Unfortunately I've gone to therapists for years (for more than just SA) but none of them have been helpful in the area of SA at all. Any progress I've made was on my own efforts and ideas. I don't understand why so many people aren't helped with SA. It's as if therapists have no clue what it is....but it's really just another phobia, so IDK what the big problem is in helping us. :|


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

It's great that you're feeling better!


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

cypher said:


> OP: Are you feeling better despite the ineffective therapy? Or did therapy help you and you outgrew it?


the former.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I recently quit too. Well, it's not official but I don't plan on going back. CBT has been useless for me. My therapist wastes time saying the same things over and over every session, and none of his "strategies" are helpful. He also sucks at his job, doesn't understand what depression is, etc. I've been at it for like 8 months now and haven't made any progress whatsoever.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i'm sorry you've had a bad experience in therapy!


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

some therapists just aren't good at what they do. my therapist i saw before my last one was a really nice guy, but he hardly talked at all during our sessions and just didn't really seem to be into his job. i dunno.


----------



## username4me (Feb 24, 2013)

Good for you. I wish I had therapy, because no one around me listens to me for me - and plus I'm scare of people judging me


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Sounds like a triumph...
a change in a feeling for yourself is always a triumph.
Congratulations on feeling "better than ever before"...
Hope the upwards spiral continues!


----------

